# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel

## CreCkotiels

Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής παπαγάλων Cockatiel 
( Δειτε εδω *Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel*την νεα εκδοση του αρθρου   !!!! )

*
Εισαγωγή : 

*_Οι παπαγάλοι κοκατίλ όπως και τα περισσότερα είδη παπαγάλων , είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά , έτσι στη φύση συναντώνται σε μεγάλα κοπάδια . Ένα καλό και χρήσιμο άρθρο για την γνωριμία με τα κοκατίλ είναι το παρακάτω :
1._ Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
_Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν, έχοντας ήδη στο σπίτι μας ως συντροφιά ένα κοκατίλ να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε για την αγορά ενός δεύτερου. Η παρουσία του καινούριου κοκατίλ θα μεγαλώσει τις ευθύνες, και για αυτό πριν την αγορά θα πρέπει να είμαστε ήδη αποφασισμένοι να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις καινούριες , όχι όμως άγνωστες , απαιτήσεις του καινούριου παπαγάλου. Δύο πολύ χρήσιμα άρθρα για να μας βοηθήσουν να φρεσκάρουμε το τι ο παπαγάλος μας χρειάζεται είναι ,
2. Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
3. Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 

Είναι προφανές πως ανάμεσα στα δύο κοκατίλ μας μπορεί να υπάρξουν συμπεριφορές όπως ζήλια , ανταγωνισμός κτλ. για αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε προσεκτικά τι φύλο θα έχει το καινούριο κοκατίλ μας. Μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για το φύλο του καινούριου κοκατίλ μας είναι να είναι αντίθετου φύλου με το ήδη υπάρχον μιας και έτσι οι πιθανότητες ζήλιας και ανταγωνισμού μειώνονται ή ξεπερνιόνται εύκολα σε σχέση με το να πάρουμε ίδιου φύλου. Ακόμα παίρνοντας ένα παπαγάλο αντίθετου φύλου από τον ήδη υπάρχον , μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα μιας μελλοντικής αναπαραγωγής. Ένας εξίσου σημαντικός παράγοντας για την σωστή «σχέση» ανάμεσα στα δύο κοκατίλ μας είναι η διαφορά ηλικίας. Τα δύο κοκατίλ θα πρέπει να έχουν διαφορά από 2 μήνες έως 6 μήνες, όχι παραπάνω ή λιγότερο μιας και θα έχουμε τσακωμούς. Επιπλέον , ο πιο καθοριστικός παράγοντας για την καλλιέργεια μιας σωστής «χημείας» ανάμεσα στα δύο κοκατίλ ανεξαιρέτου φύλου είναι η διαδικασία της καραντίνας , που πολύ σωστά περιγράφεται παρακάτω :
4. Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 

Επιλογή κατάλληλου κλουβιού. Τα πουλιά αν όχι όλα, τα περισσότερα, ένα σημαντικό μέρος της ημέρας το περνάνε μέσα στο κλουβί. Έχοντας λοιπόν αποφασίσει να πάρουμε ένα ίδιου φύλου κοκατίλ με τον δικό μας , καλό θα ήταν να του πάρουμε διαφορετικό κλουβί ώστε να μην υπάρχει ο ανταγωνισμός για το πιο θα φάει πρώτο ή για την καλύτερη πατήθρα στο κούρνιασμα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση , δηλαδή , στην επιλογή ενός αντίθετου φύλου από το δικό μας κοκατίλ, θα χρειαστούμε ένα ευρύχωρο κλουβί που τα πουλιά θα μπορούν να ξεπιάνονται αλλά και να φτερουγίζουν. Κατάλληλες ελάχιστες διαστάσεις για κλουβιά βρίσκονται εδώ :
5. Διαστάσεις κλουβιών

_*Αναπαραγωγή στους παπαγάλους cockatiel 

*_Έχοντας πλέον επιλέξει να έχουμε στο σπίτι μας ένα ζευγάρι από τους παπαγάλους κοκατίλ , ανοίγουμε έτσι μια μεγάλη ενότητα στο κομμάτι της συμβίωσης μας με εκείνα. Η αναπαραγωγή είναι η περίοδος κατά την οποία παρατηρείτε μεγάλη τρυφερότητα ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι , περισσότερο κελάηδημα από τον αρσενικό (ώστε να εντυπωσιαστεί το θηλυκό ) , η εμφάνιση των άγριων ενστίκτων για επιβίωση αλλά και η ανάγκη για ησυχία και πλούσια διατροφή .
Πριν λοιπόν ξεκινήσουμε να αναφερθούμε στις ανάγκες αλλά και στην αντιμετώπιση που πρέπει να έχουμε την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής καλό θα ήταν να γνωρίζουμε πως το ότι έχουμε δύο κοκατίλ αντίθετου φύλου , δε σημαίνει πως είναι ζευγάρι ή ότι θα γίνει ζευγάρι για να προχωρήσει σε αναπαραγωγή. Μπορεί να υπάρχει μια αρμονική συμβίωση μεταξύ τους κάνοντας το ένα παρέα στο άλλο σαν φίλοι και όχι ως σύντροφοι ζωής. Επίσης, απουσίας φωλιάς , αν υπάρχουν βατέματα δε σημαίνει πως το ζευγάρι μας θα προχωρήσει και σε αναπαραγωγή , η συμπεριφορά αυτή εκτός από το κομμάτι της αναπαραγωγής γίνεται και ως δικής τους απόλαυσης αλλά και ως ένδειξη ότι το ένα είναι πιο ισχυρό σε σχέση με το άλλο. Για να προχωρήσει ένα ζευγάρι σε αναπαραγωγή θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες αναπαραγωγής , δηλαδή ,


να υπάρχει επαρκής φυσικός φωτισμός για 13-15 ώρες καθημερινά , θερμοκρασία η οποία να κυμαίνεται στους 18-25 βαθμούς κελσίου και τα ποσοστά υγρασίας που πρέπει να είναι 50-60 %.Η πλούσια διατροφή με πρωτεΐνες (χρήσιμα άρθρα για να παρέχουμε στα πουλιά αυτά που χρειάζονται).
6. Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.
7. Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

και φυσικά η παρουσία μιας φωλιάς η οποία θα είναι ξύλινη με ελάχιστες διαστάσεις 25χ25χ30 εκ. και μέγιστες 30χ30χ35 εκ. και με διάμετρο εισόδου στα 7-8 εκ. . Η φωλιά δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνά αυτές τις διαστάσεις ή να υστερεί μιας και θα εμφανιστούν προβλήματα, όπως τσακωμός του ζευγαριού μιας και η φωλιά είναι στενή (μπορεί να σπάσουν καταλάθος και κάποιο αυγό) , αλλά και το ζευγάρι να κουράζετε να μαζεύει τα αυγά και τους νεοσσούς σε μια μεγάλη φωλιά. Η φωλιά μπαίνει μετά το τέλος των τριών μηνών της προετοιμασίας.

Αν τα παραπάνω τρία κριτήρια δεν υπάρχουν τότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το ζευγάρι να θελήσει να μπει σε αναπαραγωγή.
Στην περίπτωση τώρα ύπαρξης των κλιματικών συνθηκών (Μάρτιο και Σεπτέμβριο) θα πρέπει τρείς μήνες πριν αυτών των μηνών να ξεκινήσουμε μια προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής. Καταρχάς θα πρέπει να βάλουμε στην αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία μόνο υγιή πουλιά , πουλιά που δεν βγήκαν πρόσφατα από κάποια ασθένεια μιας και με την πίεση και το στρες της αναπαραγωγής υπάρχει πιθανότητα εμφάνισης ασθένειας, πουλιά ηλικίας άνω των 18 μηνών αλλά και πουλιά που δεν βρίσκονται σε περίοδο πτεροροίας. Ακόμα , να επιλέξουμε τις μεταλλάξεις που θέλουμε στα ζευγάρια ώστε να έχουμε και τα ανάλογα αποτελέσματα στους νεοσσούς , βοήθεια επιλογής εδώ :
8. Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
Η αναπαραγωγική ή διατροφική προετοιμασία προϋποθέτει την ενίσχυση της διατροφής των πουλιών με βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία , οπότε καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσουμε να παρέχουμε όσα περισσότερα μπορούμε από εδώ :
9. Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
10. ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους
Πάντα μέσα στο κλουβί υπάρχει το κόκαλο σουπιάς
11. Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!

Τέλος , τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να είναι γερά σωματικά ώστε και το αρσενικό να έχει αντοχές στο ζευγάρωμα, στο κελάηδημα αλλά και στο τάισμα του θηλυκού και των νεοσσών, αλλά και το θηλυκό να μπορεί να αντέξει την πίεση και την διαδικασία της γέννησης των αυγών και το μεγάλωμα των νεοσσών. Τα πουλιά γενικά μπαίνουν σε μια διαδικασία ψυχοφθόρα αλλά και τρυφερή για αυτά και εμάς που τα βλέπουμε, οπότε για να έχουμε πάντα ευχάριστα αποτελέσματα και χωρίς απώλειες να κρατάμε πιστά την καθημερινή προετοιμασία τους τρεις μήνες και να τα βάζουμε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία τον χρόνο μία με δύο φορές το πολύ. 
Τα κοκατίλ γεννάνε 4-6 αυγά και τα κλωσάνε για 18 έως 24 ημέρες πρωί βράδυ, εναλλάξ κάθε γονέας ή και οι δύο μαζί (συνήθως την ημέρα το αρσενικό και το βράδυ το θηλυκό). Όταν έρθουν οι νεοσσοί θα πρέπει να σταματήσουμε την χορήγηση λαχανικών και φρούτων μέχρι να γίνουν όλοι μιας εβδομάδας. Περιληπτικά περιγράφονται παρακάτω μόνο τα σημαντικά στάδια ζωής ενός νεοσσού , και ακολουθεί και ένα απολαυστικό βίντεο για τις πρώτες 30 ημέρες ζωής τους.
Την πρώτη μέρα που σπάει το αυγό ο νεοσσός θα προσπαθεί να βγει έξω από το αυγό!! Τις επόμενες δύο μέρες ο νεοσσός έχει το μέγεθος ενός κέρματος 2 Ε και θα έχει λίγα πούπουλα-τριχούλες. Τις ημέρες 4,5 και 6 τα ματάκια θα αρχίζουν να ανοίγουν, μοιάζουν με μια μαύρη γραμμούλα ! Τις επόμενες τρεις ημέρες μέχρι και την 10η τα ματάκια θα έχουν ανοίξει τελείως και είμαστε και εμείς έτοιμοι στο διάστημα 8ης και 10ης ημέρας να βάλουμε δαχτυλιδάκι στα μικρά μας :
12. Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά 
13. Δαχτυλίδωμα νεοσσών με φωτογραφίες
Σιγά σιγά τα φτερά έχουν αρχίζει να εμφανίζονται και στην ηλικία των 4-5 εβδομάδων έχουμε όλα τα φτερά των νεοσσών και αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε τις πρώτες βόλτες έξω από την φωλιά. Σε αυτή την ηλικία τα μικρά αρχίζουν να μοιάζουν και να είναι όσο μεγάλα όσο και οι γονείς τους με τη διαφορά πως υπάρχει μικρότερη ουρά και ράμφος. Στην ηλικία των 5-8 εβδομάδων το αρσενικό θα συνεχίσει να τα ταΐζει ενώ εκείνα ταυτόχρονα τρώνε και μόνα τους. Στην ηλικία των 6 έως 12 μηνών έρχεται η πρώτη πτεροροία και ξέρουμε σε πολλές μεταλλάξεις το φύλο των μικρών.
_*

Πηγές :
http://www.tieltreasures.com/babygallery.htm
http://www3.sympatico.ca/davehansen/tbreed.html






*

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστουμε Μαριε !!!

----------


## blackmailer

Μάριε πολύ καλή δουλειά!! συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μάριε, ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι πόσο δούλεψες για να το γράψεις! 

Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους !
Ελπίζω να κάλυψα και να απάντησα πολλές ερωτήσεις και απορίες των μελών του φόρουμ !!

----------


## vasilakis13

Πολύ καλό και χρήσιμο άρθρο! Έχει όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες συγκεντρωμένες! Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## mai_tai

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο κ κατατοπιστικοτατο-Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου-ευχαριστουμε

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Μάριε! Ευχαριστούμε!!

Το βιντεάκι είναι απλά φανταστικό!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ καλο αρθο αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται:

_(Στην περίπτωση τώρα ύπαρξης των κλιματικών συνθηκών (Μάρτιο και Σεπτέμβριο) θα πρέπει τρείς μήνες πριν αυτών των μηνών να ξεκινήσουμε μια προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής.)_

----------


## CreCkotiels

> αυτο δεν γινεται:
> 
> _(Στην περίπτωση τώρα ύπαρξης των κλιματικών συνθηκών (Μάρτιο και Σεπτέμβριο) θα πρέπει τρείς μήνες πριν αυτών των μηνών να ξεκινήσουμε μια προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής.)_


Τι εννοείς δε γίνεται? Η διατροφική προετοιμασία εννοώ , η σταδιακή μείωση των πτήσεων έξω απο το κλουβί και να παρέχουμε ησυχία στα μικρά μας. Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση , βοήθεια στην ορθή χρήση και ερμηνεία του άρθρου αλλά τεκμηριωσε μου τι δε γίνεται! 
Να σαι καλά ! :wink:  :Happy0159:  ::  :Happy:  :Party0035:

----------


## δημητρα

οπως τα γραφεις αν θελει καποιος να αναπαραγει τα κοκατιλ τον σεπτεμβριο θα πρεπει να αρχισει προετοιμασια τον ιουνιο 3 μηνες νωριτερα σωστα?

ομως ξερουμε οτι τα πουλια περνανε πτερορροια τους μηνες του καλοκαιριου μια πολυ σημαντικη διαδικασια, δεν γινεται μετα απο πτερορροια αμεσως μετα εσυ να βαλεις τα πουλια για αναπαραγωγη, επισης η διατροφη αυτην την περιοδο θα ειναι διατροφη πτερορροιας οχι αναπαραγωγης.

εγω σε αυτο διαφωνω. 
να σαι και εσυ καλα

----------


## serafeim

Τα πουλια περνανε πτεροροια μολις η θερμοκρασια παει στους 25-27 βαθμους περιπου.. Αρα η πτεροροια θα αρχησει πολυ νωριτερα απο ιουνιο!!! Νομιζω οταν μας λεει σεπτεμβριο εννοει μεσα με τελη Σεπτεμβριου!!!
Αρα η προετημασια σου βγαινει ακριβως οπως μας τα λεει ο Μαριος!!! Οταν το πουλι περνει αυτα που πρεπει η διαδικασια δεν ειναι επιπονη... Με κεντρο την πρωτεινη και το ιωδιο και το ασβεστιο σε αυτους τους τρεις μηνες μπορει να τα βαλει μεσα Σεπτεμβρη ανετα... Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο κανω η τουλαχιστον προσπαθω... Ειμαι υπερ να μπαινουν τοτε τα πουλια απο το να μουν Φεβρουαριο η Μαρτιο και να τα βγαλει δυο γεννες μεχρι Αυγουστο μεσα στον καυσωνα που η φωλια τους θα ειναι σαν ξυλοφουρνος!!!!

Φιλικα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τη Δήμητρα... και να τεκμηριώσω και εγώ την άποψή μου...

Τα πουλάκια ξεκινάνε πραγματικά γύρω στον Ιούνιο την πτερόρροιά τους... κάποια ακόμα και τον Ιούλιο... προσωπικά φέτος η πτερόρροια των δικών μου ολοκληρώθηκε στις αρχές του νέου έτους, κάτι το οποίο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται στον πειραγμένο καιρό, που εδώ στη Νάξο μέχρι και το τέλος Νοέμβρη κυκλοφορούσαμε με κοντομάνικο... αυτό είναι κάτι που διασταύρωσα και με εκτροφείς κοκατίλ από τη Β. Ευρώπη όπου εκεί έχουν πολύ περισσότερο κρύο...
Άποψή μου είναι λοιπόν, πως το νωρίτερο που μπορούν να γεννήσουν τα κοκατίλ είναι μέσα Οκτώβρη περίπου... δλδ τέλη Οκτώβρη-αρχές Νοέμβρη να έχουμε τους πρώτους νεοσσούς... δεν το προτιμώ και δεν εξυπηρετεί σε κάτι... όλοι οι εκτροφείς με τους οποίους έχω επαφές, σε Β. Ευρώπη και Αμερική, ζευγαρώνουν Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο. Εμείς τώρα που είμαστε πιο ευνοημένοι από τις καιρικές συνθήκες μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε και το Φεβρουάριο... πάντως βλέποντας φίλους από τη γειτονική Ιταλία, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουν κρεμάσει καν φωλιές...

Χώρος για 2 αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους δεν υπάρχει μέσα στο έτος, γιατί αν σκεφτούμε ότι τα κοκατίλ κάνουν πάντα 2 γέννες (τουλάχιστον) απανωτές, θέλουν περίπου 4-6 μήνες (αν βάλουμε μέσα και την προετοιμασία) για να ολοκληρωθούν... άρα επιλέγουμε είτε να ζευγαρώσουμε τέλος Φθινοπώρου, είτε τώρα...

Για να αποδείξω πως τα λόγια μου δεν είναι θεωρία που απλά σας γράφω, αλλά τα εφαρμόζω στην πράξη, θα σας πω ότι ξεκινήσαμε προετοιμασία μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά, κρεμάσαμε φωλιές στη 1 Φεβρουαρίου και αυτή τη στιγμή έχω αυγά μόνο από ένα ζευγάρι, από τα 6 που έχω βάλει στο σύνολο... και γενικώς δεν τα βλέπω να πολυψήνονται να μου γεννήσουν σύντομα...

----------


## jk21

αν και  οι συνθηκες σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη , ισως καμμια φορα να φερνουν τα πουλια δυο φορες το χρονο με σημαδια διαθεσης αναπαραγωγης , νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να τους σπρωχνουμε με επιπλεον κινησεις (τοποθετηση φωλιας κλπ ) αλλα να τα προετοιμαζουμε χαλαρα να ξεκινησουν την ανοιξη ή και νωριτερα απο αυτην καπως ,αν εκεινα δειξουν σημαδια και τοτε .Η εκτροφη  ειδων απο περιοχες του νοτιου ημισφαιριου ,συχνα τα κανει να μπερδευουν τα ενστικτα τους στην διαθεση ζευγαρωματος ,αλλα σταδιακα πρεπει να τα προσαρμοσουμε στα δεδομενα του βορειου ημισφαιριου .Συμφωνω με την Βικυ και θα μπορουσα να πω και με την Δημητρα ,

με εξαιρεση το θεμα της διατροφης 

οπου ναι μεν η διατροφη με γεννημενους νεοσσους ειναι καπως υψηλοτερη της πτεροροιας πρωτεινικα (με εξειδικευση σε καποια συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα στην πτεροροια ) αλλα στην προετοιμασια η διατροφη ειναι παρομοια με της πτεροροιας .Με πρωτεινες πανω απο τη συντηρηση ,λιγο πιο κατω απο την περιοδο νεοσσων .Με παγιες αναγκες σε βιτ Ε και υψηλοτερες αυτων τις συντηρησης ,τοσο στην πτεροροια ,οσο και στην προετοιμασια και χωρις κανενα προβλημα αν εν μεσω πτεροροιας δωσουμε βιτ Ε οσο στην προετοιμασια και το αντιθετο .Δηλαδη τα 5000mg συνηθως ανα κιλο συμπληρωματος σε βιτ E που συνηθως δινουμε σποραδικα ολο το χρονο και στη συντηρηση ,δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα αν γινουν ειτε 15000mg ειτε 45000 mg ,ειτε στην πτεροροια ειτε στην προετοιμασια .Η αντιοξειδωτικη ιδιοτητα της βιτ Ε χρειαζεται παντα και παροτι λιποδιαλυτη βιτ ,εχει υψηλα ανεκτα μη τοξικα ορια .Δεν προκειται να μας πυρωσει ουτε ενα πουλι που ειναι σε πτεροροια !!! αλλα και στην αναπαραγωγη βοηθαει στο υγειες σπερμα ,που δεν θα το καταστρεψουν οι ελευθερες ριζες  αλλα και στην ορμονικη ισορροπια ,οταν αυτη για καποιο λογο εχει διαταραχθει .Οχι στο πυρωμα .Δεν πυρωνει επιπλεον .Απο και κει και περα , μια διατροφη πλουσια σε βιτ Β (χορταρικα ,φρουτα κλπ ) χρειαζεται παντα και στις δυο εποχες ,οσο και των  βιτ A ,d3 και του ασβεστιου

----------


## serafeim

Εγω παιδια ρχω πουλι που πριν δυο βδομαφες αρχησε πτεροροια με συνεπεια να το χασω στην φετινη αναπαραγωγη.. Η αιτια ηταν η θερμοκρασια.... Αρα θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με την Βικυ που λεει οτι πρεπει να ξεκινησει η αναπαραγωγη τελη Οκτωμβρη γιατι κι εγω φωλια εβαλα τελη Δεκεμβρη!!! Αλλα οπως ειπρ και ο Δημητρης η διατροφη που ακολουθουμαι πτεροροια και προετημασια δεν διαφερει στις τροφες αλλα στην ποσοτητα μονο... που θεωρω μονο στην πρωτεινη πρεπει να μειωνουμε κατα την πτεροροια αλλα δεν την κοβουμε εντελως.. Προσωπικα δινω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη κατα την πτεροροια

----------


## thanos1

Πολύ ωραίο το άρθρο άλλα έχω μια απορία για 2 κοκατιλ τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να έχει το κλουβί ?

----------


## serafeim

Θεωρω η 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα ειναι το μινιμουμ

----------


## thanos1

Δηλαδή ενα κλουβί για 2 κοκατιλ με διαστασεις 76 επι 46 επι 45,5 ειναι καλό?

----------


## serafeim

Προσωπικα τα εχω σε 90*50*60 για αναπαραγωγη αλλα εχω ακουσει εδω μεσα οτι αναπαραγωγες κανουν και στις 76ρες.. Ας μας πει και καποιος αλλος... Γιατι εγω τα εχω σε μεγαλυτερα... Το ενα οσο ειπα και το αλλο ζευγαρι σε 1,20*50*50

----------


## jk21

> .... Αρα θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με την Βικυ που λεει οτι πρεπει να ξεκινησει η αναπαραγωγη τελη Οκτωμβρη γιατι κι εγω φωλια εβαλα τελη Δεκεμβρη!!!


θα το διευκρινισει υποθετω η ιδια ,αλλα εγω αλλο καταλαβαινω απο αυτα που λεει .Οτι μπορει ο νωριτερος μηνας που μπορει ισως καποιος να βαλει για αναπαραγωγη ,ειναι ο οκτωβρης αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που εκεινη προτιμα

----------


## serafeim

Θεωρω οτι αυτο με τους παπαγαλους γενικα υπηρχε παντα μια, διαμαχη νατο πω?, μεταξυ των αποψεων!!! 
Αν το κανει ετσι και δεν το προτιμα... τοτε κατ εμε χαιρομαι που το κανει ετσι ^_^

----------


## δημητρα

κυριοι και κυριες χωρις ιχνος ειρωνιας η κακιας η θεωρια απο την πραξη ειναι μακρια. 

διαβασατε πως η βικυ τεκμειριωσε την αποψη της. και σας λεω και εγω την δικια μου απο την εμπειρια μου και μονο
σεβομαστε τις περιοδους συντηρηση-αναπαραγωγη-πτερορροια και μονο μια φορα αναπαραγωγη τον χρονο, αρχιζουμε προετοιμασια 2 μηνες νωριτερα και φεβρουαριο μαρτιο βαζουμε φωλιες τα πουλια δεν ειναι μηχανες να τα πιεσουμε, με 2 γεννες τον ιουνιο ιουλιο τα πουλια περνανε πτερορροια και μετα ηρεμουν μεχρι τον δεκεμβριο.

διαφωνισα με το αρθο γιατι θεωρω οτι δεν βγαινουν οι ημερομηνιες πτερορροια μπορει να περασουν μαιο-ιουνιο-ιουλιο δεν ειναι κατι στανταρ αρα ξεχναμε τον σεπτεμβριο την αναπαραγωγη και εννοω αυγα στην φωλια. 

επισης δεν ειναι τεραστια πιεση να αρχισω ιουνιο-ιουλιο διατροφη για πτερροροια μετα αυγουστο συνεχιζω διατροφη για αναπαραγωγη μετα σεπτεμβριο διατροφη αναπαραγωγης και οκτωμβριο διατροφη αναπαραγωγη και μετα 2 γεννες.

για μενα αναπαραγωγη αμεσως μετα απο πτερορροια δεν γινεται.

και οπως ειπε και η βικυ, αρχισα προετοιμασια τον ιανουαριο και φωλιες δεν εχω βαλει ακομη τα ζευγαρια τωρα κανουν καποιες κινησεις σιγα σιγα.φωλιες θα βαλω 1 μαρτιου.

γνωμη μου και φιλικα δημητρα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρα αν αναφερεσαι και σε μενα ,εγω δεν ειμαι υπερ των δυο αναπαραγωγικων περιοδων ,αλλα ξεκαθαρα της μιας (δεν εκτρεφω αλλα εξηγησα γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι σωστο αυτο )  

η μονη μου διαφωνια μαζι σου ,ειναι οτι η διατροφη που κανουμε στην πτερορια ,δεν διαφερει απο την διατροφη που κανει καποιος για να προετοιμασει τα πουλια του για αναπαραγωγη .Οι διαφορες ειναι ασημαντες και αν υπαρχει διαφορα ,υπαρχει μονο οταν η αναπαραγωγη ξεκινησει ,οπου εκει πραγματι η πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ περισσοτερη ,απο την ηδη αυξημενη της πτεροριας και της περιοδου προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρα αν αναφερεσαι και σε μενα ,εγω δεν ειμαι υπερ των δυο αναπαραγωγικων περιοδων ,αλλα ξεκαθαρα της μιας (δεν εκτρεφω αλλα εξηγησα γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι σωστο αυτο )  
> 
> η μονη μου διαφωνια μαζι σου ,ειναι οτι η διατροφη που κανουμε στην πτερορια ,δεν διαφερει απο την διατροφη που κανει καποιος για να προετοιμασει τα πουλια του για αναπαραγωγη .Οι διαφορες ειναι ασημαντες και αν υπαρχει διαφορα ,υπαρχει μονο οταν η αναπαραγωγη ξεκινησει ,οπου εκει πραγματι η πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ περισσοτερη ,απο την ηδη αυξημενη της πτεροριας και της περιοδου προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης


κυριε δημητρη δεν διαφωνω με κανεναν, 
η μονη μου διαφωνια και ουτε  διαφωνια ειναι, γιατι οποιος εχει γραψει το αρθο μπορει να δουλευει αλλιως τα πουλια του και να του πανε καλα, 
καλυτερα θα ελεγα _παρατηρηση: _ ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κανεις 3 μηνες προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη μεσα στην πτερορροια και τον σεπτεμβριο να εχεις αυγα. αυτο εγραψα στο πρωτο μου μνμ και αυτο γραφω και τωρα δεν διαφωνω με κανενα και γραφω τι κανω εγω, 
επειδη ο γραπτος λογος καποιες φορες ειναι παραξηγησιμος.

----------


## jk21

> *δεν γινεται μετα απο πτερορροια αμεσως μετα εσυ να βαλεις τα πουλια για αναπαραγωγη*, *επισης η διατροφη αυτην την περιοδο θα ειναι διατροφη πτερορροιας οχι αναπαραγωγης.*
> 
> εγω σε αυτο διαφωνω. 
> να σαι και εσυ καλα


ας το ξεδιαλυνουμε λοιπον ,γιατι μαλλον δεν εγινα σαφης 


*δεν γινεται μετα απο πτερορροια αμεσως μετα εσυ να βαλεις τα πουλια για αναπαραγωγη


*συμφωνω απολυτα !!! μετα απο μια πολυ ιδιαιτερα επιπονη περιοδο για τα πουλια και για μενα ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν πρεπει να τα οδηγουμε σε γεννες (που ισως επιτευχθει διεγειροντας τα πουλια με φωτισμο συγκεκριμενων ωρων ) γιατι τα διαλυουμε οργανικα ,εστω και αν αυτο δεν φαινεται παντοτε βραχυπροθεσμα 



*επισης η διατροφη αυτην την περιοδο θα ειναι διατροφη πτερορροιας οχι αναπαραγωγης.

*και επιμενω σε αυτη μου τη θεση που διατυπωσα πιο πανω (κατα της αναπαραγωγης μετα την πτερορια ) αν και διαφωνω με οτι αναφερεται σε αυτο που ανεφερες με μπλε γραμματα ,αφου η διατροφη πτεροροιας ειναι αντιστοιχη σε δυναμικοτητα διατροφης προετοιμασιας για αναπαραγωγη και οχι κατωτερη ,απλα στην πτεροροια αρκει να φερει το πουλι απο την επιπονη φαση ,στη φαση συντηρησης και οχι να το δωσουν τοση δυναμη ωστε να ειναι ετοιμο και για αναπαραγωγη 



με λιγα λογια ως προς την ουσια του θεματος που συζηταμε ,ειμαι πληρως συμφωνος μαζι σου και απλα διαφωνω στο θεμα του κατα ποσο η διατροφη της πτεροριας δεν ειναι αντιστοιχη της προετοιμασιας της αναπαραγωγης .θα ηταν μαλιστα ενδιαφερον να μας ελεγες καποιες σημαντικες διαφοροποιησεις στο δικο σου προγραμμα αυτων των δυο περιοδων

----------


## olga

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και εγώ την δική μου εμπειρία απο παρατήρηση στα ζευγάρια μου. Το ένα ζεύγάρι ξεκινάει πάντα άνοιξη το ζευγάρωμα και πάντα τελειώνει μέσα Ιουλίου, κάνει 2 γέννες, Αυγουστο ξεκινάει η πτεροροια και στα δυο πουλιά. το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε ένα αλλο ζευγάρι όμως περνάει πτεροροια λίγο αργότερα μέσα στο φθινόπωρο. Ενα άλλο ζευγάρι περνάει πτεροροια καλοκαίρι και τέτοια εποχή έχουν αυγά, μου κάνουν μια γέννα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά ένα ένα για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο που διάθεσαν να γράψουν τις δικές τους παρατηρήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο μου.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο  και με αυτή τη συζήτηση το άρθρο ζωντανεύει και ένα νέο μέλος θα μπορεί να ταυτίσει τον εαυτό του με όλες τις απόψεις.
Ας απαντήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου πως το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο γράφτηκε έπειτα που είχα διαβάσει άλλα θέματα (ελληνικά και ευρωπαικά) αλλά και από τα πόστ που διάβαζα σε πολλά σχετικά θέματα αναπαραγωγής του φόρουμ μας.
Το άρθρο μου δεν κάνει καμία αναφορά σε εσωτερική ή εξωτερική εκτροφή  έχοντας σκοπό εξ αρχής να παραμείνω σε μια κοινή και γενικά αποδεκτή γραμμή και άποψη.
Είμαι της άποψης και το στηρίζω για την μία αναπαραγωγή αλλά παντού διαβάζω για μέχρι  δύο εξού λοιπόν και στο αρχικό ποστ #1  αναφέρω *τα βάζουμε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία τον χρόνο μία με δύο φορές το πολύ.* _μιας και δέν είναι λίγα τα άτομα που προχωράνε και σε δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή την ίδια χρονιά.
Η διατροφή της αναπαραγωγής και της περιόδου πτερορίας είναι παρόμοια οπότε τα πουλιά δεν προκειτε να έχουν κάποιο ανεπανόρθωτο θέμα υγεία , δυστοκία , έλλειψης ασβεστίου κτλ. !!!
Για την περίοδο τώρα αναπαραγωγής  διάβαζα απόψεις κοινά αποδεκτές για Ανοιξη- Φθινόπωρο και ώς μήνες Μάρτιο-Σεπτέμβρη !!!
Οι τρείς μήνες διατροφικής προετοιμασίες είναι ακριβώς ότι χρείαζονται τα πουλιά μιας και τους λόγους και το πώς γίνεται τους γράφω ήδη στο πρώτο ποστ. #1

Φωλιά θα μπεί μόλις τελειώσει το πέρας των τριών μηνών και φυσικά για Σεπτέμβρη αναφέρομαι στα μέσα με τέλη μιας και δεν υπάρχουν ζέστες οι οποίες είναι ανυπόφορες για τους γονείς που βρίσκονται μέσα σε ένα κουτί  και  σε συνδιασμό της έλλειψης υγρασίας έχουμε θάνατο στα μικρά  , αύξηση διάφορων παθογόνων μικροοργανισμών και παρασίτων .

Και θυμίζω πως το άρθρο εξυπηρετεί γενικούς σκοπούς , και όχι κάθε ένα άτομο και κάθε μια περίπτωση πουλιού ξεχωριστά. Διαβαζοντας όλα τα πόστ βλέπω πως ακόμα και σε ένα άτομο υπάρχουν πουλιά με διαφορετικές περιόδους πτερορροίας , άρα βλέποντας τα δικά μου και όλων σας , κάθε μήνα κάποιου μέλους τα κοκατίλ θα παιρνάνε πτεροροία,άρα θα έπρεπε να γραφεί ένα άρθρο που να μιλά με υποπεριπτώσεις , κάτι που δέν είναι καθόλου εφικτό από εμένα !! 
Οπότε ναί μπορεί να βρεθούν και άλλα σημεία για παρατηρήσεις ,και φυσικά κάθε σχόλιο αποδεκτό, αλλά κανένας δεν έχει κάνει λάθος.
Οι συνθήκες και οι παράγοντες σε κάθε περιοχή και εκτροφή είναι διαφορετικοί , οπότε έπρεπε να επιλεχτεί η μεσαία οδό και όχι οι παράδρομοι ...
Περιμένω με όλη την θέληση και την αγάπη τα σχόλια σας , ώστε να κάνουμε αυτό το άρθρο όλο και  καλύτερο μιας και αποτελεί μια σημαντική περίοδο για τα μικρά μας !!!!_

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο, Μάριε! Ωραίο άρθρο!

----------


## vicky_ath

> θα το διευκρινισει υποθετω η ιδια ,αλλα εγω αλλο καταλαβαινω απο αυτα που λεει .Οτι μπορει ο νωριτερος μηνας που μπορει ισως καποιος να βαλει για αναπαραγωγη ,ειναι ο οκτωβρης αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που εκεινη προτιμα


Ναι αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ... και να εξηγήσω πως δεν το προτιμώ γιατί τα πουλιά δεν έχουν προλάβει να ξεκουραστούν από την πτερόρροια που υποτίθεται πως μόλις πέρασαν, γιατί ακουλουθεί ο Ιανουάριος-Φεβρουάριος που συνήθως είναι οι πιο κρύοι μήνες της χρονιάς και γιατί η φωτοπερίοδος είναι αισθητά μικρότερη από την αλλαγή της ώρας...
Όλα αυτά είναι μείον για μένα και πιστεύω για όποιον προσπαθεί να κάνει μια σωστή εκτροφή...

Μάριε ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχεις την εμπειρία, γιατί έχεις ένα πουλάκι μόνο, σου έκανε την επισήμανση η Δήμητρα (και συνέχισα και εγώ και ο Δημήτρης)... είναι κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό να έχουμε ένα πουλάκι ή και ένα ζευγαράκι ακόμα για συντροφιά και άλλο το να έχουμε ένα εκτροφείο... επειδή έχω περάσει από όλα αυτά τα στάδια τα τελευταία 5+ χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με τους παπαγάλους, μπορώ να αντιληφθώ τα πράγματα λίγο διαφορετικά και να έχω τη δυνατότητα να καταλάβω ότι πολλά πράγματα που διαβάζουμε θεωρητικά βγαίνουν αλλιώς στην πράξη... γι'αυτό και παρέθεσα την πρακτική εμπειρία μου στην εκτροφή των κοκατίλ, όπως έκανε και η Δήμητρα!
Ποια άτομα γνωρίζεις που βγάζουν 2 αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους?? Μπορείς να μου δείξεις κάποια παραδείγματα που διάβασες? Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω κανέναν εκτροφέα που να ακολουθεί αυτή την τεχνική...

Σεραφείμ και εσένα πάλι από την άλλη δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να σε λάβουμε υπόψη μας ως μία σοβαρή εμπειρία εκτροφική (χωρίς παρεξήγηση, δεν το λέω ειρωνικά) καθώς δεν έχεις, μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον, ούτε μία αναπαραγωγή κοκατίλ στο ενεργητικό σου... 

Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το θέμα της πτερόρροιας και την εποχή της, το σύνηθες είναι Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο... μιλάμε πάντα για πουλιά άνω του έτους, που είναι και αυτά που μας αφορούν στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, μιας και τα νεαρά πουλιά μπορεί να περνάνε και μέσα στο χειμώνα. Επίσης τα πουλιά που βρίσκονται ήδη σε αναπαραγωγική διαιδικασία θα καθυστερήσουν κιόλας την πτερόρροια... 
Το ότι τυχαίνει να περάσει το κοκατίλ ενός μέλος πτερόρροια τον Απρίλιο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και το φυσιολογικό... ίσα ίσα που εκεί καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάτι πάει στραβά... και αυτό συνήθως είναι η φωτοπερίοδος, αφού τα πουλιά που έχουμε ως κατοικίδια συνήθως δεν κοιμούνται, ούτε ξυπνάνε με το φως του ήλιου... παίρνω ως πρώτο παράδειγμα τον εαυτό μου, αφού τα ringneck μου που τα έχω στο σαλόνι ξυπνάνε στις 8.30 που θα σηκωθώ εγώ και κοιμούνται συνήθως μετά τις 9 το βράδυ που θα τα σκεπάσω, ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά μας που είναι στο δωμάτιο-εκτροφείο έχουν αυστηρό πρόγραμμα που ακολουθεί την ανατολή και τη δύση του ηλίου που βλέπουν από το παράθυρο τους...

Τώρα ήθελα να γράψω και κάτι ακόμα... αλλά το ξέχασα... χαχαχα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μάριε ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχεις την εμπειρία, γιατί έχεις ένα πουλάκι μόνο, σου έκανε την επισήμανση η Δήμητρα (και συνέχισα και εγώ και ο Δημήτρης)... είναι κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό να έχουμε ένα πουλάκι ή και ένα ζευγαράκι ακόμα για συντροφιά και άλλο το να έχουμε ένα εκτροφείο...* επειδή έχω περάσει από όλα αυτά τα στάδια τα τελευταία 5+ χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με τους παπαγάλους, μπορώ να αντιληφθώ τα πράγματα λίγο διαφορετικά και να έχω τη δυνατότητα να καταλάβω ότι πολλά πράγματα που διαβάζουμε θεωρητικά βγαίνουν αλλιώς στην πράξη... γι'αυτό και παρέθεσα την πρακτική εμπειρία μου στην εκτροφή των κοκατίλ,* όπως έκανε και η Δήμητρα!
> Ποια άτομα γνωρίζεις που βγάζουν 2 αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους?? Μπορείς να μου δείξεις κάποια παραδείγματα που διάβασες? Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω κανέναν εκτροφέα που να ακολουθεί αυτή την τεχνική...



Δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία και ξέρετε ότι σας θαυμάζω τόσο εσένα Βίκυ (μίλησα στον ενικό αν μου επιτρέπεις χαχαχχα  :: ) όσο και στην Δήμητρα με τον κ.Δημήτρη !!!
Μέλη με γνώση , εμπειρία και αξιοθαύμαστο χαρακτήρα που αντικατοπτρίζεται σε αυτά που γράφουν στο φόρουμ μας.
Απλά Βίκυ διαβάζοντας πηγές (κυρίως) έβγαλα το παραπάνω άρθρο που έχω , και ο σκοπός λοιπόν είναι από έμπειρα μέλη σαν και εσένα και την Δήμητρα  να σχολιάσουμε και να επισημάνουμε πολλά πράγματα όπως πολύ ορθά και αξιοπρεπώς κάνατε , σας ευχαριστώ !!!




> Ποια άτομα γνωρίζεις που βγάζουν 2 αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους?? Μπορείς να μου δείξεις κάποια παραδείγματα που διάβασες? Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω κανέναν εκτροφέα που να ακολουθεί αυτή την τεχνική...


Βίκυ δεν αναφέρομαι σε άτομα του φόρουμ! Έχω δεί κατα καιρούς στο facebook αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά και σε σελίδες , που έψαχνα και μιλούσα με εκτροφείς για να αγοράσω πρίν αποκτήσω την Μόκκα , πως υπήρχαν αυτές οι περιπτώσεις.
Γενικά , το άρθρο αλλά και το φόρουμ είναι διαθέσιμο για ανάγνωση και από άτομα εκτός φόρουμ οι οποίοι δεν λειτουργούν όπως εμείς , αξιοπρεπώς και σεβόμενοι τα πουλιά βάζοντας τα σε μια αναπαραγωγή , και  για αυτό το λόγο γράφτηκε και για δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή.
Λάθος μου εξ αρχής μάλλον που το έγραψα αλλά θα δείς σε πηγές που θα σου στείλω σε πμ όταν μπορέσω λόγω της σχολής μου πως αναφέρεται αν όχι παντού , πολύ συχνά!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σχεδον παντου υπαρχουν αγγελιες με πιασμένα πουλια!!!! αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι σωστο να πιανουμε πουλια απο την φυση!
Το ιδιο ισχυει και με τους παπαγαλους, καποιοι επειδη θελουν να εκμεταλευτουν τους παπαγαλους και να βγαλουν καποια χρηματα παραπανω , ξεπατώνουν τα πουλια βαζωντας τα να γεννησουν 2 διαφορετικες εποχες για να παρουν το μεγιστο αριθμο πουλιων απο αυτα! Δεν σημαινει οπως οτι επειδη το κανουν ειναι και καλο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Σχεδον παντου υπαρχουν αγγελιες με πιασμένα πουλια!!!! αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι σωστο να πιανουμε πουλια απο την φυση!
> Το ιδιο ισχυει και με τους παπαγαλους, καποιοι επειδη θελουν να εκμεταλευτουν τους παπαγαλους και να βγαλουν καποια χρηματα παραπανω , ξεπατώνουν τα πουλια βαζωντας τα να γεννησουν 2 διαφορετικες εποχες για να παρουν το μεγιστο αριθμο πουλιων απο αυτα! Δεν σημαινει οπως οτι επειδη το κανουν ειναι και καλο!



κ.Δημήτρη και εγώ αυτό το παράδειγμα έφερα στο μυαλό μου !!!
Φέρθηκα ανώριμα που το έγραψα !!! :sad: 

Αλλά τώρα που ξανά διαβάζω είδα και αυτό εδώ : _Τα κοκατίλ, αν τους δοθούν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες, μπορούν να γεννούν όλο το χρόνο. Όμως, ο αριθμός των γεννών θα πρέπει να περιοριστεί στις 2 ανά έτος, αριθμός που θεωρείται φυσιολογικός από πτηνιάτρους.
_
που σημαίνει πως και από πτηνίατρους το πολύ η δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή είναι επιτρεπτή αν και μόνο εάν οι συνθήκες είναι οι κατάλληλες όπως αναφέρεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο :
*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα να αναφερθεί !!!
Αν κάτι δε κατάλαβα σωστά , διορθώστε με και συγχωρέστε με ... :Sign0007:

----------


## mitsman

Δυο γεννες ανα ετος και οχι δυο αναπαραγωγικες περιοδους ανα ετος! Εστω οτι θα εχουμε 2 γεννες ανα ετος αυτες δεν θα πρεπει να πεσουν κοντα στην πτερορροια γιατι οπως εξηγησαν παραπανω τα παιδια θα ειναι κατι καταστροφικο για αυτα!
Για εμενα το ορθο ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει στην φυση! τι συμβαινει στην φύση???  
Οκτώβριος - φεβρουαριος= αναπαυση
Μαρτιος - Ιουνιος= αναπαραγωγη
Ιουλιος- Αυγουστος = αναπαυση
Σεπτεμβριος = πτερορροια

Στο περιπου καπως ετσι συμβαινουν στην φυση για τα περισσοτερα πουλια, καπως ετσι θα πρεπει να ειναι και στα εκτροφεια μας!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Kαταρχάς να ξεκινήσουμε από την αρχή , 

τί διαφορά έχει η έννοια της φράσης δύο γέννες με την φράση δύο αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους ?
Το ίδιο δεν είναι ?? :Sign0007: 
εγώ το έγραψα θεωρόντας πως είναι το ίδιο !!! 
Μια και σε κάθε γέννα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και μια διατροφική προετοιμασία αφού στην προηγούμενη κάτι χάθηκε, οι γονείς χρειάζονταο ξεκούραση κτλ.
ΆΡα και οι δύο γέννες ανά έτος θα πρέπει να είναι μια γέννα ανα έτος !!!

----------


## jk21

τεραστια διαφορα !

α ) η μια αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος θα ειναι μετα απο ενα διαστημα τεραστιας καταπονησης των πουλιων ,που μια διατροφικη προετοιμασια δεν αρκει ,παρα μονο ισως βραχυπροθεσμα και στη συνεχεια βγαινουν τα προβληματα 

β ) οταν τα πουλια ξεκινουν αναπαραγωγη ,δεν σταματουν στη μια γεννα ,αλλα κανουν και αλλη .Αν αυτο δεν συμβει το φθινοπωρο γιατι εξαντλημενα απο την πτεροροια συντομα κουραστουν και απο την γεννα (που προηλθε απο τεχνικο ερεθισμο των ορμονων τους με εξτρα ωρες φωτισμου ή με ασυνειδητο λαθος στο φωτισμο τους απο απειρο εκτροφεα ) θα συμβει την ανοιξη που δεν ξερω υγειες πουλακι να σταματησε ποτε στην μια γεννα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πραγματικά συγνώμη απλά δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοια διάφορα! 
Εννοούσα δύο γέννες! 
Παρόλα αυτά ακούστηκαν και γράφτηκαν πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα για ένα άτομο που έχει κάποια απορία και είχε μπερδευτεί όπως και εγώ ! Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σαςκαι τη διάθεση !
Είσαστε δάσκαλοι για εμένα ...

----------


## jk21

Μαριε το θεμα εξελιχθηκε σαν μια ευκαιρια τα κοριτσια με την εμπειρια τους να μας πουνε χρησιμα πραγματα !!! 

Δημητρα ,Βικυ ,Αυγη (ολγα ) να σας ακουμε συχνοτερα !!! το φορουμ και τα νεα παιδια λατρεις των παπαγαλων και οχι μονο ,σας χρειαζονται ! για τις δυο τελευταιες βεβαια ξερω προσωπικα , οτι δινουν το μεγιστο του χρονου που εχουν και ισως το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τη Δημητρα ,απλα δεν ξερω τις υποχρεωσεις της 

Θεωρω σημαντικοτατο οτι ενα νεο παιδι ειχε την επιθυμια να προσφερει και να γραψει το καλυτερο που μπορει και σιγουρα αυτο να τελειοποιηθει σε ενα ανοιχτο φορουμ ,μεσα απο συζητηση !  

Αν και οποιος διαβασει το πρωτο ποστ ,πιθανοτατα θα δει και τα επομενα και θα καλυψει τυχον παρανοησεις ,θα μπορουσε να μπει συμπληρωματικο κειμενο με επεξεργασια στο αρχικο ποστ ,οπου θα διευκρινιζεται οτι αποτελουν αλλαγες (χωρις να αλλαξει το αρχικο κειμενο ) που προεκυψαν απο τη συζητηση του αρθρου που ακολουθησε ( και θα ακολουθησει και αλλη στο μελλον ! )

----------


## malliosZ750

ωραιο άρθρο.

----------

